# Vets prices in France



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

What kind of prices are people paying for the return to UK vets visit?

Before the change in regulations at the beginning of the year we paid approx 64 Euros for 2 German Shepherds. Even though we now do not need Frontline we are still paying 64 Euros. This is through our regular vet in Aulnay were we get our annual injections and Piroplasmosis jabs. 
Before I argue the price is 64 Euros good or bad?


----------



## Enock (Nov 11, 2011)

I've just paid €29 euros for 3 small dogs using our own medication...

Vet was in Beaune, and was absolutely excellent.... Easy access for the van too


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

15 Euros at La Mailleraye sur Seine.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1268347.html#1268347

Dave


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

6.80 euros for tablet and stamp at Baileul.  

tony


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

If you scroll down this forum you'll find a thread 'Vets List August 2012'

You'll find many Vets with recent prices as an indication of what you'd expect to pay.


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

I tried to find an up to date vets list before I posted my query. I could only find 2010. I'll try again, thanks


----------



## hsscrm (May 24, 2012)

we paid 33 euros for a health check (erm, 5 minutes tops) and a milbemax pill

my MIL says this is reasonable (she lives in france half the year and goes back and forth with their dog)


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

hsscrm - we paid 33 euros for a health check (erm, 5 minutes tops) and a milbemax pill

Please could you tell me which Vet you used?


----------

